# Travel Insurance after a stroke



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

A friend of ours is having difficulty getting travel insurance for a 2 week cruise to the eastern med. He had a TIA ( minor stroke) a year ago and most companies will not touch him. He's had a quote for £1500 (scary) and one from Saga for £500, which seems a lot for 2 weeks. Has anybody in a similar position had a better deal, bearing in mind that the cruise goes out of the EU countries, and probably comes under worldwide insurance.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

They could try All Clear, covered my friend for everywhere but USA.
She hasn't had a stroke, but it must be one of the few things she's managed to miss out on.
Sue


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I just tried "all clear" with a heart condition cost for a single trip was 1167pounds no thanks.


Ron


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Try these
http://www.goodtogoinsurance.com

http://www.travelinsurancemedical.co.uk

You can get a quote online.
My dad had a triple by pass after a heart attack 20 years ago at 60.
Suffers from angina and various other miners complaints.

He has just packed his bags for a month in Goa.

Dave p


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*Stroke*

Hello from Devon,
My wife has had 4 Strokes (3 TIA) she is taking Warfarin.

We insure with STAYSURE £195 for two for a year.

Mike.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

*Re: Stroke*



worzel said:


> Hello from Devon,
> My wife has had 4 Strokes (3 TIA) she is taking Warfarin.
> 
> We insure with STAYSURE £195 for two for a year.
> ...


I have had one TIA and did a similar deal with TESCO for £200


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi there is a very good list on holiday truths for people with pre existing medical conditions. It might be worth you taking a look.

http://www.holidaytruths.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=1329


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Chausson said:


> Hi
> I just tried "all clear" with a heart condition cost for a single trip was 1167pounds no thanks.
> 
> Ron


I am surprised ,my friend has heart condition, has had surgery, has lupus, an autoimmune disease, liver problems, to name but a few.

I also have heart problems, as well as other conditions, £109 for multitrip excluding USA.

Sue


----------

